# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Infopaket Medizinstudium in Holland

## mogla

Hallo, ich bin leider auch eine der vielen, die verzweifelt versuchen in das Medizinstudium reinzurutschen.   :grrrr....:  
Ich habe jetzt versucht mich ber das Medizinstudium in Holland zu informieren und bin immer wieder auf die Thieme Via medici Seite verwiesen worden, mit einer Infobroschre, in der offensichtlich alle Informationen gut zusammengefasst sind.
Leider ist dieses Paket nur fr Abo Inhaber einsehbar, oder ansonsten fr 15 zu kaufen.
Nun meine Frage an euch: Hat einer von euch ein Abo dieser Zeitung und wrde mir die Zugangsdaten zur Verfgung stellen, oder evtl. die Datei schicken knnen?
Habt ihr sonst noch Tips, wo ich an Informationen kommen kann, die nicht auf Hollndisch sind?
Vielen Dank!

----------


## yzBastian

Wo findet man sowas?

----------


## kyrilla

Hallo,

versuche mal diese Seite:

www.studieren-in-holland.de

Medizin heit auf hollndisch "geneeskunde"

Das Problem ist unser Oberstufensystem. Man muss wohl Physik und Chemie bis zum Abi gehabt haben. Auerdem musst du eine Sprachprfung ablegen.

Mein Sohn studiert im 1. Sem in Ungarn.

----------


## Poro

Hi,

hatte das Infopaket noch bis mir letzte Woche ein Virus (na ja, ein paar mehr waren es schon) alles kaputt gemacht hat. Ich kann mir das aber gerne wieder bald mal runterladen. Aber ich finde es nicht so super. Hilft einem gar nicht weiter, wie ich finde. Ich wrde mir die Unis, die Meidzin anbieten raussuchen und da mal anrufen. Mache ich nmlich bald mal. Denn direkt bewerben bringt mehr. Bei der hollndischen ZVS hat man eh kaum Chancen.

Schreibe mir einfach noch mal persnlich, damit ich dran denke. Diese Woche werde ich aber nicht mehr dazu kommen. Und das mit den Zugangsdaten ist etwas bld;)) Weil dann gibt man ja alles frei.

----------


## yzBastian

Danke fr die Info. Kommt fr mich zwar nicht wirklich in Frage, interessiert mich aber einfach!  :hmmm...:

----------


## mogla

@kyrilla: danke fr den Tip, aber ich finde, dass einem die Seite leider nur sehr vage Informationen bietet, mit den Fchern ist zum Glck bei mir kein Problem. Ich hatte die Fcher zwar nicht bis zum Abi, aber studiere im Moment Molekulare Medizin und hatte da schon ein Jahr Physik und Chemie. Ich gehe davon aus, dass mir das angerechnet wird.
Ungarn ist leider zu teuer...

@ Poro: schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus! Vielleicht kannst du mich auf dem Laufenden halten, was bei den Telefonaten rauskommt?

----------


## MediFreaK

> Bei der hollndischen ZVS hat man eh kaum Chancen.


wow, es gibt auch in holland so einen tollen verein...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fraggle

viel erfolg mit holland -
ist zwar nicht so einfach, aber kann klappen. 
 :Top:  
fraggle

----------


## Poro

ja, so was haben die auch, aber es gibt halt die mglichkeit der direktbewerbung.   habe gerade noch mal alles gelesen und das ist sooo kompliziert. werde mal einen freund aus holland frage, ob der mir hilft.

----------


## mogla

mail2mogla@yahoo.de
vielen Dank!

----------


## kornizm

> ja, so was haben die auch, aber es gibt halt die mglichkeit der direktbewerbung.


Hey Poro.. Bin auch sehr an dem Studium in Holland interessiert und war auch letztens beim Open Dag und wei daher wie schlecht die Aussichten  bei der IB fr uns Deutsche sind, aber wie ist das genau mit der Direktbewerbung? Wenn du darber weiteres weit dann halt mich bitte bitte auf dem laufendem   :Top:  

Gru, Meli

----------


## Schnute

Gibt es denn in holland nicht die mglichkeit,wie in dnemark,unzureichende naturwissenschaftliche vorkenntnisse durch vorkurse auszugleichen?

----------


## Tyalon

Sind die Chancen, ber die IB groep einen Studienplatz zu bekommen wirklich so schlecht? Ich war auch auf dem Open Dag  :Woow: , habe mir zwar jede Menge Informationen mitgenommen, aber niemanden gefragt, wie man als Deutscher da am besten reinkommt.
Direktbewerbung...will wissen...

Ja, man muss Bio LK sowie Physik, Chemie und Mathe durchgehend als GK belegt gehabt haben. Wer das nicht hatte, kann den entsprechenden Kurs nachholen.

----------


## Poro

Ja, nur wann und wo kann man ihn nachholen? Maastricht schreibt z.B. dass ein Sprachtest an der Uni, sowie z.B. ein Physiktest vor Ort geschrieben werden mssen. Nur steht sonst dazu weiter nichts!!!

----------


## kornizm

> Ja, nur wann und wo kann man ihn nachholen? Maastricht schreibt z.B. dass ein Sprachtest an der Uni, sowie z.B. ein Physiktest vor Ort geschrieben werden mssen. Nur steht sonst dazu weiter nichts!!!


Das wrde ich auch gern wissen.. Also mir hat man am Open Dag gesagt das man nur reinkommt wenn man die oben besagten Fcher bis zum Abi hatte, da wurde nichts von einem Nachtest z.B. in Physik erzhlt.. Mir wurde geraten Biomedizin dort zu studieren, denn dann knnte ich nach nem Jahr eventuell umsteigen ( mit ein bissl Losglck   :Grinnnss!:   ) ..Joah so werd ichs wohl auch machen, das Biomedizin Studium hat mir nmlich sehr sehr gut zugesagt... Also wer kommt 2006 mit nach Maastricht ??   ::-dance:

----------


## kiwipresse

hiho,
mhm, ich werd auch mein glck in holland versuchen... war beim tag der offenen tr in nimwegen und mir wurde gesagt, dass man physik und chemie in kln beim IFBM nachholen knne. werd da dann von april bis juli das vorsemester medizin besuchen. dann muss man ja noch den NT2 machen. wisst ihr schon wo ihr den macht?

bis dennechen

P.S.: habt ihr euch schon bei der ib-groep angemeldet?

----------


## Midsummer

denkt nur daran euch rechtzeitig zu bewerben!!! 
und nehmt am besten so frh wie mglich direkten kontakt mit den unis auf! 
am besten schon ein jahr im vorraus! wenn die euch wollen, sind die chancen gar nicht mal so gering! 

Ansonsten viel Glck!  :Top:

----------


## snoopy4ever

hey wei jemand ob das Vorsemester fr Medizin am IFBM in Holland reicht um
deren Bedingungen zu erfllen, bin nmlich gerade fleiig dabei das Semester zuj bewltigen!?wann sind denn da die Beerbungsfristen?

schnen abend noch snoopy

----------


## freshStudent

so hab mal was sehr interessantes gefunden:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Universitres medizinisches Zentrum St Radboud
Humanmedizin

Zulassung

    * Abitur
    * Staatsexamen Niederlndisch als Fremdsprache (NT2)
    * Biologie als Leistungsfach
    * Chemie als Grundkurs
    * Physik als Grundkurs
    * Mathematik bis zum zwlften Jahr 

Wenn Sie diese Bedingungen nicht erfllen, knnen Sie einen Vorsemester-Kurs belegen beim Rheinischen Bildungszentrum in Kln. Das Institut fr Biologie und Medizin bietet Kurse an fr die Hochschulstudiengnge Medizin, Biologie und Chemie, siehe http://www.rbz-koeln.de/content/vor/konzept. Wenn Sie die Niederlndische Sprache bereits beherrschen, dann knnen Sie auch einen (Sommer)kurs machen in Utrecht beim James Bosswell Institute, siehe www.jbwi.uu.nl.
Bitte stellen Sie sich in Verbindung mit der Studienberaterin vor Anfang des Kurses

Dauer des Studiums: sechs Jahre
(Numerus Fixus: 330 im Studienjahr 2005-2006)

Humanmedizin ist (der Beginn) der Ausbildung zum Arzt. Es gibt verschiedene Arztberufe wie Hausarzt, Chirurg, Augenarzt, Neurologe und Betriebsarzt. Whrend des Medizinstudiums studieren Sie in vier thematischen Blcken von je vier Wochen die Lebensprozesse (und krankmachenden Einflsse) im Menschen. Schon ab Beginn des Studiums lernen Sie in Nimwegen den Patienten gebundenen Unterricht kennen. Im Pflegepraktikum im ersten Jahr erfahren Sie, was es bedeutet, kranke Menschen zu versorgen. Auerdem widmen Sie sich medizinischer Ethik und praktischen Fhigkeiten.

Im vierten, fnften und sechsten Jahr belegen Sie Co-Assistenzen im Krankenhaus, der Hausarztpraxis, dem Pflegeheim und dem sozialen Gesundheitswesen. Sie lernen, Verantwortung zu bernehmen. Fr ein Medizinstudium haben Sie Anspruch auf sechs Jahre Studienfinanzierung. Wenn Sie (nach sechs Jahren) praktischer Arzt sind, dauert eine weiterfhrende Ausbildung zum Spezialisten weitere drei bis sechs Jahre.

Weitere Informationen
Studienberaterin Frau Margit Sivirsky
Geert Grooteplein 21
Postfach 9101
6500 HB  Nijmegen
T: +31 24 361 50 65 oder 361 50 66 (Die. von 15.00 bis 16.00 Uhr und Do. von 14.00-15.00 Uhr )
E: m.sivirsky@osz.umcn.nl 
I: www.umcn.nl/student 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Werde in den nchsten Tagen dort mal durchrufen. Viel Glck noch !!  :Top:

----------


## ShakeYa

Aber wenn man so einen Kurs besucht hat man keine Garantie das man an der Uni auch genommen wird , oder doch ?

----------


## kiwipresse

@ snoopy
wie ist denn das vorsemester so? schwierig oder einfach? wollt eigentlich auch bei dem jetzigen kurs mitmachen, hab mich aber zu spt beworben...

bis dennechen, kiwi

----------


## Tyalon

Die Uni Maastricht hat auch so einen Infotext verteilt. Bei Interesse kann man mir eine PN schicken, dann gibt's den eingescannten Text.

----------


## freshStudent

Hab mit der Uni Masstricht Kontakt aufgenommen. Diese haben mir auf meine Frage "what is the procedure for an international Student to get a university place in the Netherlands for Medicine?" folgendes zu geschickt:


Dear Mr. X,

There are definetely places available for international students that want
to study medicine. However, there are two buts: 1. You have to speak Dutch
(a Dutch course for German students can be done via our languagecenter,
www.languages.unimaas.nl). 2. You have to pass the lottery, which is
centrally arranged throughout the whole Netherlands. In Belgium they work
differently again.
What is important to know as well is that you can give 4 options where you
prefer to study, so it is really important to do some research beforehand
to know the differences between the different universities.
Hope this has cleared some main facts out. For more information, you can
look at www.studiekeuze.unimaas.nl (you can click for an English version).
Good luck!


Yours Sincerely,

Universiteit Maastricht
Student Services

----------


## Blackbear

@mogla

Heisst du reinzufllig Edith und kommst eigentlich aus Paderborn?!

----------


## kornizm

@ fresh student , die haben ja nun gar nichts davon geschrieben das es diese Auflagen gibt ( z.B. Physik und Chemie bis zum Abi gehabt zu haben ).. Ich kapier langsam gar nix mehr , kann man sich jetzt doch einfach so bewerben?

@ alle die es versuchen wollen, wie genau habt ihr das nun vor? Und wie ist das mit dieser Direktbewerbung?   :Aufgepasst!:  

Gru

----------


## yosri_81

Hallo an Allen, ich hab eine Frage und hoffe dass ihr mir weiter helfen knnt, meine Frage lautet :- ich habe bereit ein Studiumplatz fr Human Meidzin hier in Deutschland und habe alle vorklinische Scheine schon hinter mir und mchte gerne das Studium in Holland weiter machen. Stehst diese Mglichkeit dass man in Holland weiterstudiert ???

ich werde mich auf eure Antworten freuen
Bitte schreibt mir auf yosri_81@yahoo.com
Danke

----------


## mogla

Hallo noch einmal, die Auflagen fr das Studium in Holland sind ja soweit ausfhrlich diskutiert, aber wo genau finde ich auf den Seiten der unis und der hollndischen ZVS die Bewerbungsunterlagen, oder muss ich da die unis anschreiben?

----------


## Doc Martini

@yosri_81: Musst du am besten bei den Unis nachfragen, knnte allerdings Probleme geben. da die Hollnder nen anderen Aufbau beim Medizinstudium haben.

Hier noch ein Zitat aus einer E-Mail von einer hollndischen Uni an mich: "*Fr die Studienplatzvergabe spielt deine Abiturnote keine Rolle, die Pltze werde per Losverfahren vergeben. Die Chance auf einen Platz liegt bei ungefhr 60%.* "

----------


## Kana

Hat sich jemand hier aus dem forum in holland fr medizin beworben?
Vielleicht kann der oder die jenige ja mal berichten was genau er/ sie machen musste und wie weit das Verfahren ist bzw. ob man sich noch bewerben kann.
finde das bisschen bld, dass man erst die kurse ( naturwissenschaften und den sprachkurs) machen muss und dann nur ne lotto-chance hat ob man genommen wird.

gru kana

----------


## knownothingbutall

gruezi,
studiere derzeit in den nl psycho und bin jetzt insges. fast 2 jahre da.wollte auch eigentlich medizin machen.hat aber nicht geklappt(auf grund der fehlenden fcher im abi).nachholen kostet viiiiieeeel zeit und geld(wie alles hier ;) )
wrde mir das studium in den nl auch nicht allzu rosig vorstellen.
wir mssen so ziemlich pausenlos durcharbeiten und meine medizin studierende mitbewohnerin wei auch noch nicht genau,ob sie weitermacht obwohl sies immer unbedingt machen wollte und als niederlnderin auch keine sprachprobleme hat ;).in anderen lndern mu man zwar auch viel lernen..keine frage...aber hier kannst du auch nicht mal ne klausur vehauen und die dann eben in den semsterferien nachschreiben.vorlesungsfreie zeit gibts im eigentlichen sinne nmlich gar nicht(aber das wit ihr ja sicher).
am anfang denkt man sich vielleicht sowas wie.."schei egal..hauptsache studienplatz"....wenn man dann 8 monate von morgens bis abends durcharbeitet und keine aussichten auf ferien oder wechsel nach d oder au hat,sieht man das etwas anders.hier schreibst du halt pausenlos klausuren,hausarbeiten...und erarbeitest dir sowieso alles im selbststudium.ist eigentlich fast wie fernuni....(ca.8 std.uni pro woche und den rest alleine ber den bchern  :bhh:  ).wir treffen uns immer auf dem gang und berichten uns,wieviel stunden wir noch lernen mssen...sie ist da eindeutig im nachteil....(ber 8std.pro tag wrde sie wohl lcheln ;) ).naja..klingt sehr negativ..in holland gefllts mir insgesamt gut,aber man sollte wissen,worauf man sich einlsst,wenn man hier studiert(sehr verschult..also nicht mal eben fehlen..dann gibts direkt den studienpunkt nicht...auch mit attest,aber wenig an der uniund viiiiiieeeel zuhause bffeln)naja...sorry,dass ich euh nix poitiveres sagen kann....(habe gehrt,in sterreich solls besser sein???)succes!
groetjes  ::-oopss:

----------


## knownothingbutall

ps: trotz der vielen stunden,besteht sie eher selten ne klausur...(nagativ...)

aber das bier hier ist toll!man wird davon nicht besoffen(weils so lecker dnn ist)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DaJosh

Ich grab den Thread an dieser Stelle nochmal aus...

Ist jemand von euch dabei sich in Holland zu bewerben oder hat es jemand vor? 

Ich hab bis jetzt in Erfahrung gebracht, dass man als eine Voraussetzungen smtliche Naturwissenschaftlichen Fcher mindestens im GK bis zum Abi gehabt haben muss. Ich hab Chemie & Physik in der 11. abgewhlt, von daher gbs da schonmal das erste Problem fr mich. 
Die Lsung dafr wre folgende Mglichkeit (ich zitiere):



> du musst vorher in kln ein vorsemester medizin machen (2000 euro) und selbst dann wirst du noch gelost


Solche Vorsmester kann man mit Sicherheit nicht nur in Kln machen oder?
Wieviel Glaubwrdigkeit darf man dieser Aussage schenken?
Ich bin grad dabei noch mehr Informationen einzuholen, aber ingesamt scheint das Bewerbungsverfahren n bisl bersichtlicher zu sein.  :Grinnnss!: 

Falls jemand Ideen/Erfahrungen/Tipps/Anregungen etc hat, immer raus damit.  :hmmm...: 

Falls jemand 0 Ahnung von dem ganzen hat:
www.studieren-in-holland.de

Gre,
DaJosh

----------


## mrmyagi

heyy

ja ich hatte den gleichen gedanken wie viele vor mir in diesem forum und hab mich daher spezifisch auf holland informiert.
Also erstens is die standard bewerbugn in holland gar kein problem und die quote fr "deutsche" bzw auslnder allg. ziemlich gut. man wird in holland in 4 kisten gesteckt je nach abinote und dann wird aus denen gezogen. lotterie.
die mit gutem abi werden mehr gezogen und die kisten mich nich so gutem eben weniger.auslnder komme direkt in C wo ca.50% n platz bekommen.

(nachzulesen bei studielink-hilfe.de ) 
groningen 400pltze 850bewerber

das is jedoch alles auf dutch und du musst MA BIO CH PH bis zum abi. das diese kombi in Dland gar nich mglich is interessiert die hollnder ja eh ncih. ( ich hatte Nie.sachsen reformabi da konnte ich 3 Science LKs haben )
daher hab ich nur noch n physik deficit.

Mein problem war dieses jahr. Sprachkurs NT2 niveau PLUS physic deficit kurs hab ich zeitlich nich hinbekommmen da beide sich berschneiden und nicht ALLE unis den vorsemester kurs in kln alzeptieren. hab daraufhin erstma alle unis angeschrieben ob sie das akzeptieren ode rnicht.( fr evlt. nchstes jahr ) 

dann hab ich in groningen endeckt !!!

Neuer studiengang grade im januar rausgekommen paralel zum dutch auch noch einen international medicine auf englisch 40-60pltze !!!
d.h. kein NT2 sprachkurs sondern TOEFL test ( englishtest hnlich bekannt wie cambridge test oder IELTS ) 
das problem mit physic defizit hab ich zwar immer noch aber egal ^^

hab mich beworben und (abi 3.3 mit MA BIO CH als LK ) bin vom 1.schritt in 2 eingeladen worden. ( was ich schonmal komisch fand wegen abinote ^^) 

und im 2.meinte die dass sie ein przises profil von mir haben wollen und mir deshalb mehrer fragen und aufgaben geben die ich schriftlch bearbeiten soll. (letter of motivation etc.. nachzulesen in einem meiner threads  INLAND AUSLAND TAKTIKEN )
das nahm viel zeit in anspruch und das groninger office hat immer betont dass meine abinote nicht unwichtig is aber nich das wichtigste sondern sie haben erkannt dass gute mediziner nich immer ein gutes abi vorrauszusetzen brauchen.

Und aus 900 bewerbungen bin ich in die 300 gerutscht und zum interview eingeladen wordenn mitte juni !!! (gestern die mail bekomme  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
ich hab mein schlechtes abi ( naturwissenschafts LK waren aber um die 10pkt ) eben durch mein profil ausgeglichen worauf die hollnder immer viel mehr wert legen als andere lnder egal ob medizin oder im spteren leben wie mir befreundete hollnder erzhlten.

Knnt euch ja selber auf www.rug.nl erkundigen ( unter internation students klicken ganz rechts )
und bei dem. schriftlicen pershnlichen profil einfach mein name anklicken und da stehen dann meine letzten threads da is irgendwo dann der thread..inland ausland taktiken.


Wenn ihr fragen habt zum englischen oder DUtch studiengang einfach fragen . hab auch 2kurse besuche von www.studieren in holland.de
(studiere in holland) und ( wegen ins erfolgreiche medizinstudium im ausland )


cheers

----------


## Desiderius

Du weisst hoffentlich das Du nach Deinem BAchelor, doch NL lernen musst, da der Master NUR in NL geht. Musst ja schliesslich mit den Patienten reden knnen.

Viel glck!

D..

----------


## mrmyagi

ja wei ich ^^
bzw. kann nachm bachelor ja auch an andere unis gehen das wird ja direkt umgerechnet ( in lnder die das B M system hakt auch haben wie england, fast amerika, NZ etc ) 

HAT SICH DENN JMD. HIER IN GRONINGEN BEWORBEN ?

----------


## malsebas

ich wollte mal fragen wie du auf die ca.50% kommst? Also dass 50% deutsche genommen werden? Oder habe ich es falsch verstanden? Ich habe nmlich erst mal zu den Gruppen etwas anderes gelesen unter 
studienscout-nl steht nmlich folgendes:

 "Alle niederlndischen Studenten, die ihr niederlndisches Abitur mit 80 Prozent oder besser abschlieen, bekommen sofort einen Studienplatz, denn sie fallen in die Gruppe A. Dann wird zuerst allen Interessenten aus der Gruppe B ein Studienplatz zugelost und danach denen aus der Gruppe C, usw. Sollten allerdings in der Gruppe B schon alle Studienpltze vergeben sein, wird natrlich nicht mehr in der Gruppe C gelost."

Und die Bewerberzahlen auf der Seite studienlink-hilfe sind ja nicht nur Auslnder bzw. Deutsche sondern sicher auch alle Niederlnder mit dabei.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Desiderius

Was gemeint ist mit den 50% ist, das aus demTopf gruppe C 50 % einen Platz bekommen, also ALLE inTopf, auch NL und D. 

Ich wrde mich Decentral bei den Unisbewerben. Denn da wirdin Rotterdam soweit ich weiss 50% von den anmeldungen fr Rotterdam von der Uni selber gewhlt. Dann hat man das j a noch etwas selber in Hand. Wrde mal bei den Uni's nach  *decentrale selectie* schauen und eine e-mail schreiben. 

Gruss,
D

----------


## malsebas

Weiss einer von euch ob die Sprachtests vor der Bewerbung bestanden werden mssen, oder reicht es einen Kurs danach zu belegen? Je nachdem auf welcher Seite man das nachliest bekommt man andere Informationen...

Wie ist es eigentlich in Holland wenn man einmal tatschlich einen Platz bekommen hat? Muss man alle Prfungen auf Anhieb bestehen oder gibt es, hnlich wie die Concours in Frankreich, nach einem Jahr Prfungen bei denen "gesiebt" wird? Wisst ihr darber etwas?

Danke fr den Tip mit den Bewerbungen! Kannst du mir evtl. sagen ob es auch irgendwelche Infos in English oder in Deutsch ber die Geneesekunde in Rotterdam gibt?

----------


## Desiderius

> Weiss einer von euch ob die Sprachtests vor der Bewerbung bestanden werden mssen, oder reicht es einen Kurs danach zu belegen? Je nachdem auf welcher Seite man das nachliest bekommt man andere Informationen...
> 
> Wie ist es eigentlich in Holland wenn man einmal tatschlich einen Platz bekommen hat? Muss man alle Prfungen auf Anhieb bestehen oder gibt es, hnlich wie die Concours in Frankreich, nach einem Jahr Prfungen bei denen "gesiebt" wird? Wisst ihr darber etwas?
> 
> Danke fr den Tip mit den Bewerbungen! Kannst du mir evtl. sagen ob es auch irgendwelche Infos in English oder in Deutsch ber die Geneesekunde in Rotterdam gibt?


Also mit dem Sprachtest, den solltest schon probieren vorher zu bestehen, denn du hast die Sprache fr Anamnese sehr ntig. Das beginnt ja gleich im ersten Jahr.

Es ist aber echt nicht so schwer mit wenn man Deutsch spricht. Ich kenne Menschen die den Test in 3 Monaten bestanden haben. Ich selber hatte Ihn nach4 Monaten bestanden. Denke wenn Du einen teil nach holen musst das das geht. Den Test hast Du auch fr die Decentrale selctie ntig!

Solltest Du mal mit der jeweiligen Uni kurz schlieen. Es ist auch nmlich so das DU erst mit der Uni Kontakt auf nimmst dich danach bewirbst. Die kenne Deine Papiere.

Wenn Du das erste Jahr berlebt (das ist noch vor der BaMa struktur) kannst Dir viel erlauben um Klausuren zu wiederholen. SIEBEN TUN DIE HIER NIKS!

Mit dem neuen System wei ich nur das man in den meisten Uni einen Bindenden Studentenberatung bekommt. Heit im klartext: Wer im ersten Jahr(!) nicht die bestimmten Anzahl Punkte besteht wird raus gesetzt. Nun sollte man solche Sachen direkt in der ersten Woche mal mit dem Berater besprechen, sicher wenn man Auslnder ist. Die haben hier ein ganz anderes System wie die lernen.

Zur decentralen selectie musst du Dich mal mit Rotterdam, vielleicht Utrecht weiss es aber nicht mal per mail kontaktieren. Dann weisst Du ab wann Du dich anmelden musst und bis wann Du den test bestanden haben musst.

Fr 2009/2010 ist es ja zu spt.

Habe leider nur niederlndische info's gefunden.

Gruss,

D

----------


## Mona89

ich berlege schon lnger in den NL medizin zu studieren, wei aber nicht so ganz wie ich an die ganze bewrbungssache rangehen soll. was fr dokumente muss man sich denn wie und wo anerkennen lassen und wie luft die berwerbung ber studielink ab, kann ich mich da bei mehreren unis bewerben oder nur bei einer, und ist auch eine direkte bewerbung bei den unis pflicht bzw mglich? 
wr schn wenn mir jemand mit ahnung, der viell selber in den NL studiert weiter helfen knnte.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Desiderius

> ich berlege schon lnger in den NL medizin zu studieren, wei aber nicht so ganz wie ich an die ganze bewrbungssache rangehen soll. was fr dokumente muss man sich denn wie und wo anerkennen lassen und wie luft die berwerbung ber studielink ab, kann ich mich da bei mehreren unis bewerben oder nur bei einer, und ist auch eine direkte bewerbung bei den unis pflicht bzw mglich? 
> wr schn wenn mir jemand mit ahnung, der viell selber in den NL studiert weiter helfen knnte.


Hey!
Suche Dir erstmalne Uni und ruf die mal an! Das Auslandsoffice kan Dir hierzu mehr erzhlen.
Seit 2 Jahren oder so haben Sie hier die BaMa Strucktur, weiss selber nicht wie die Zulassungsbedingen sind. Solltest die Unis kontaktieren oder die IB-groep.

Folgende Unis haben Medizin:
Amsterdam 2x
Nijmegen
Rotterdam
Maastricht
Utrecht
Groningen

Einfach Dr. Google benutzen :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Bei fragen einfach melden...

D

----------


## dicegurl

es ist toll hier! ich studiere in nimwegen zahnmedizin. vorher habe ich 2 jahre lang humanmedizin in leipzig studiert und ich muss sagen, das studium in holland ist um lngen besser.
wenn du die zulassungsvoraussetzungen erfllst hast du die grte hrde schon gemeistert. habe dann den NT2-crash-kurs in 4 wochen gemacht und auch bestanden. man darf sich nur nicht einbilden danach hollndisch zu knnen  :hmmm...:  kannst dich einfach bei studielink.nl bewerben und das NT2 nachreichen. man kann dort mehrere unis angeben und auch angeben wo man an der decentralen selectie teilnehmen will. den unis schreiben kann auch nicht schaden, allerdings ist mir kein fall bekannt bei dem jemand einfach so zugelassen wurde. muss soweit ich weiss alles irgendwie ber studielink laufen. ich kanns jedenfalls nur jedem empfehlen. die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du einen platz kriegst wrde ich als relativ gro einschtzen. selbst kenne ich zig leute, die sich nur einmal beworben haben und direkt einen platz zugelost bekommen haben.
wenn du noch fragen hast, einfach melden

 :Party:

----------


## Desiderius

> es ist toll hier! ich studiere in nimwegen zahnmedizin. vorher habe ich 2 jahre lang humanmedizin in leipzig studiert und ich muss sagen, das studium in holland ist um lngen besser.
> wenn du die zulassungsvoraussetzungen erfllst hast du die grte hrde schon gemeistert. habe dann den NT2-crash-kurs in 4 wochen gemacht und auch bestanden. man darf sich nur nicht einbilden danach hollndisch zu knnen  kannst dich einfach bei studielink.nl bewerben und das NT2 nachreichen. man kann dort mehrere unis angeben und auch angeben wo man an der decentralen selectie teilnehmen will. den unis schreiben kann auch nicht schaden, allerdings ist mir kein fall bekannt bei dem jemand einfach so zugelassen wurde. muss soweit ich weiss alles irgendwie ber studielink laufen. ich kanns jedenfalls nur jedem empfehlen. die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du einen platz kriegst wrde ich als relativ gro einschtzen. selbst kenne ich zig leute, die sich nur einmal beworben haben und direkt einen platz zugelost bekommen haben.
> wenn du noch fragen hast, einfach melden


Wrde mal den Enthusiasmus etwas runter schrauben, genug Menschen hier die KEIN Studienplatz bekommen. Man darf auch nur 3 Jahre bewerben dann ist Schluss,keine Wartezeit. 
Das Du,ich und paar ander Glck gehabt haben oder Decentral zugelassen sind will ja nicht heissen das das Studium hier in  NL unbeliebt ist. Genauso wie in Deutschland hast Du viel Menschen die dieses Fach studieren wollen.

Empfehlen wrde ich das Studium hier auch. Die Sache mit Studielink ist mir Neu, zu meiner Zeit musste das alles ber die IBG, die jetzt auch anders heisst.
Bei den Uni's kannst Du nachfragen wie die Sache luft, man wird ja nicht direkt zugelassen. Hat jemand hier mal wieder nicht gut gelesen.

D

----------


## Jaki

Fr Leute die keine andere Chance haben und genug Zeit kann ich empfehlen in den NL (z.B. hier in Nijmegen) den bachelor Biologie zu machen (medizinische Biologie). Man kann seit diesem Jahr den "Minor" Medizin whlen, also ein medizinisches fachpacket. Das soll einem unter umstnden den zugang zu master medizin verschaffen, ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgetftelt - wird also zulassungsbeschrnkungen geben. Man kann aber auch nach dem BAchelor "overstappen" zu Medzin und landet im 2ten Jahr (3tes Semester).
Darf ich eigentlich nicht zu laut sagen, weil die wollen da nicht mehr deutsche die ber Bio quereinsteigen...wie dem auch sei, wollte es nur mal sagen.
Gre aus Nijmegen

----------


## mrmyagi

ich kann nur bestaetigen !! ich studiere medizin auf english in groningen und is super hier !! 
vor allem das internationale is top

groster makel hier !! es gibt keine mensa  :Big Grin:  

sonst nix anzumeckern

----------


## newb1e

@mrmyagi

Ich habe mir auch berlegt mich in Holland zu bewerben allerdings muss ich erst noch nen TOEFL-TEST machen und dann noch den Vorkurs in Chemie,Physik... wo kann man den machen und wie ??

----------


## newb1e

So habe mich wieter erkundigt und gepeilt das man sich fr das STudium in Englisch bis zum 15.04 bewerben msste.... also vorbei.

SO dann mal weitere Fragen :

1. macht es ein unterschied ob man sich fr den Studiengang auf niederlndisch oder englisch bewirbt mal abgesehen von dem niederlndischen Sprachnachweis, d.h. htte man mehr chancen einen Platz im englischen Studienfach zu bekommen oder ist das egal ??

2. MEdizin wird in Holland im Bachelor-Mastersystem unterrichtet..... ist es empfehlenswert dort trotzdem zu studieren oder wird das nicht wirklich anerkannt, denn im internet gabs seiten wo man sich drber aufgeregt hatte und das kein vollwertiges Medizinstudium wre ??

----------


## Desiderius

Ich wuede mich fuer alle zwei bewerben. Mehr tendenz fuer den neiderlaendischen studiengang. Nicht weil ich hier studiere, aber weil es einfach besser geregelt ist.

Wenn Du den Bachelor in Englisch machst wo willst Du hin fuer den Master? In Deutschland kommt der doch erstmal nicht..

Und die BaMa wird uberall anerkannt in der EU, das sind hirngespinste!! Kannst hinterher in Deutschland arbeiten wenn Du dann noch lust drauf hast.

Lern die Sprache in dem jahr wo Du jetzt noch warten musst und bereite die Faecher vor die Du noetig hast wuerde ich mal sagen.

D

----------


## SuperBike

Hey

morgen kommen die Ergebnisse der zentralen Auswahl (loting).
Ich bin schon gespannt, habe mich fr Zahnmedizin beworben.

Gru

----------


## Simonzo

Hey!
kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Vorraussetzung Bio als LK und Chemie und Physik bis zum Abi gehabt zu haben auch fr diese zentrale Bewerbung gilt, oder nur wenn man sich direkt an den Unis bewirbt?
Hat man, wenn man nur eine dieser Naturwissenschaften bis zum Abi belegt hat berhaupt irgendeine Chance auf einen Studienplatz in Holland? :Nixweiss: 
Liebe Gre..

----------


## dicegurl

> Hey!
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Vorraussetzung Bio als LK und Chemie und Physik bis zum Abi gehabt zu haben auch fr diese zentrale Bewerbung gilt, oder nur wenn man sich direkt an den Unis bewirbt?
> Hat man, wenn man nur eine dieser Naturwissenschaften bis zum Abi belegt hat berhaupt irgendeine Chance auf einen Studienplatz in Holland?
> Liebe Gre..


das ist eine allgemeine vorschrift. gilt also auch fr die direkte bewerbung bei der uni. hatte das damals auch versucht, aber die zahnmedizinischen unis haben keine direkten bewerbungen angenommen. luft in holland wie bei uns ber eine art zvs (ib-groep). drum rum kommst du also um die fcher nicht. soweit ich weiss wirst du ohne diese fcher nicht zugelassen weil du eine deficientie hast. hoffe das hilft dir weiter. nicht entmutigen lassen.  :Top:

----------


## dicegurl

> Hey
> 
> morgen kommen die Ergebnisse der zentralen Auswahl (loting).
> Ich bin schon gespannt, habe mich fr Zahnmedizin beworben.
> 
> Gru


und? erfolgreich reingelost?

----------

